# pest control : ants



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

More and more ants are entering my appartment, so I decided to get rid of them.
Anyone can recommend a good company doing that and what would be the cost for a 2-bedroom appartment 1400 Sqft?

Cheers


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi we had similar issues with 2 bed villa. Landlord suggested and paid for Madras pest control Tel: 042975895 cost 550 AED with a six month guarantee.....since they visited we haven't seen any ants.


----------



## Desertrose70 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Yorki,
You must have a great landlord paying for pestcontrol. Mine does not even pay for repairs when there is a leak.


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

Before you get the pest contol company in, think about what type of chemicals they are using and what that might do to your health.

There appear to have been several documents deaths in Dubai attributed to pest control :

How the tragedy killed Dubai autistic boy’s hope - Emirates 24/7

Bomb that kills pests... and humans | GulfNews.com



> "At least eight phostoxin-related deaths have been reported in the UAE since 2008"


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

we had ants cleared by thew landlord. no idea what they used


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Would be interested in any springs residents. we have these tiny white ants in the house no bigger than a pin head. Only seem to see them when something sugary has been left out the worksurface but then there are hundreds of the sods. strangely if you squash them they have a very strange chemical smell, not that i make a habit of sniffing bugs, but the Mrs told me. 

we also have a house cat and a dog so dont really want to vacate for 24hrs.


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

We had something similar. 

The pest control guys put a spay outside around the foundations where the house wall joins the ground. Inside they put little 'blobs' of brown gel on all door and window hinges, around door frames and anywhere we told them we had seen ants, (for some unknown reason the bathroom). We didn't have to vacate and there is no smeel - so far so good.


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

I had an area in my garden swarmed by ants...nothing some boiling water didnt sort out


----------



## Jager (May 26, 2012)

Its said that conflour will kill the small white ants (though no idea how). Sprinkle a little around the areas they frequent, inside or out.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

The white ant powder is good too.
They walk through it and take it back into their nest and kill all their friends too..


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

MartinO1 said:


> Take some positive steps for this purpose.


Agreed, be determined and you can achieve your ant removal goals.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You can buy ant traps at Ace and most supermarkets. Most good pest control companies will treat but they will also tell you it's likely it won't be permanent and the ants will come back. I think it's been worse this year than I have ever seen it. We get them inside and outside and suddenly find a whole area full of dead ants in the house when, literally five minutes before, there was nothing there. We have the king ants. They're huge b*ggers.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Another way to tackle the issue would be to see where they are coming from and just leave sugar and crushed bread etc there ... ultimately they are venturing into the home to get food. This would be a symbiotic solution, granted it's not for everyone ...

They've stopped coming inside from the garden since I started doing this, they be happy, I be happy, and all seems right with the world, for that minute anyway ...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Many times they want to be inside because it's cooler. The food side of it is an added bonus for them.


----------

